# E-Cycling



## Anonymous (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm new to the forum, first post and I just want to say there's a ton of interesting material available here. My question is this, I'm interested in starting a E-Cycling business because of statistic that I've heard and the lack of proper channels in Europe and specifically Poland.

What are the mainstream avenues that you would recommend that I pursue such as scrap collection small scale/large scale and what resources provide the most information both about processes and safety procedures? So far I've seen recommendations of Hoke's book, are there any others that you would recommend for someone to begin with or is that one the Holy Grail?

Thanks for your input!
Luc


----------



## Oz (Aug 8, 2009)

As you pointed out it is important to know where you are if someone is to advise you. From your post I think you may be in Poland but it is not clear.


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 8, 2009)

also hoke book will not help you to set up business in e recycling, it is about refining itself. if you want to start business search for companies which are doing it, i doubt that there is nothing or not much of them in poland. i am originally from slovakia and have few friends who are doing business in poland. i am not saying that you cant be succesfull but start researching, collect as much info as you can and then decide. it ight be help to see video which i have posted on rapidshare it is actually about company doing recycling in slovakia. you will see what to do, how to do things and what you need...


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for replies, I'm currently in Poland. I'm researching now, started shortly before the week end. Could you post the link to the video patnor? I'm just the type that likes to gather basic information on how a company works before I try to research the companies so that I know what to look for, which are high priority key items and which are just additional things that are important to the running but just increase efficiency.

Seems to me that since there is such a higher concentration of metals in e-scrap that it should be worthwhile if the process were set up correctly. However it also seems like the biggest issue would be distribution channels too am I right? I saw one of the previous posts about checking out mfg. companies for scrap and I have several contacts here but I wanted to get my ducks in a row and get the info before proceeding.


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 8, 2009)

my pleasure, check this link:
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=4351&p=37253&hilit=ekoray#p37253


----------



## Chumbawamba (Aug 14, 2009)

Starting an electronics recycling business is easy. Most people, when they have no more need for their old computer or monitor or printer or whatever, would rather just give it to someone else and let them dispose of it. So you just make it known that you take old electronics for recycling and POOF you have an electronics recycling business.

Go to businesses in your area and hand out your business card. Tell them whenever they have an old computer or printer to get rid of to call you and you'll come take it away. If there is usually a fee associated with disposing of electronic trash then feel free to offer to haul away their electronic junk for a small fee. May as well make a profit from your labor.


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 16, 2009)

Chumbawamba said:


> Starting an electronics recycling business is easy..



yeah... startin is easy. problems will come later. dont forget about licencing with various EPA type agencies they are in every country. dont forget about WEEE directive which is actively enforced throught EU and you have to comply with so many things there. like proper storing of material, correct procedures and procesess with hazardous materials. i have went throught this...


----------



## Chumbawamba (Sep 22, 2009)

patnor1011 said:


> Chumbawamba said:
> 
> 
> > Starting an electronics recycling business is easy..
> ...



Which is why I recommend to anyone to just keep government out of it. As long as you are responsible and don't make a mess for other people to clean up, or generally run your business in a way that does not annoy your local community, I say screw the regulations. I used to be registered with the California State program that reimburses for recycling CRTs but I withdrew earlier this year because of the bullcrap paperwork and the generally poor nature of the program's design. I made more money before the program came along. Now I have to struggle with a raft of idiots that jumped into the fray when the State started handing out free money to anyone with a beat up old pick-up truck. No thanks.

Government gets in the way of can-do people like us only to keep us down. Of that I am now firmly convinced. Leonardo DaVinci, if he were unfortunate enough to be born today, would probably be diagnosed with ADHD (a "disease" that does not exist), would end up in a "special" school for problem kids, would probably start taking to drugs to escape the idiocy of his fellow pupils, and would likely end up on the streets as a criminal. All thanks to the genius of government.

How did I end up oin that tanegent? I guess I'm hot with the government today, as usual.

Anyway, take my advice: if you're going to start a business, stay under the radar as long as possible. Just go about your business and do good work. No one has a right to dictate to you how you make a living.


----------

